# PA assisting surgeon



## ssmith24 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am billing for a PA who is assisting with several different surgeons from different practices.  I was told I need to bill the same charges as the physician bills.  One of our physician's is concerned about this violating the Stark Law.  Does anyone know if this is something I need to be concerned about?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 7, 2011)

*Assist*

Whether it is a PA, an NP, or another physician who is assisting, you always use the same code the primary surgeon uses, with the appropriate assist modifier.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## preserene (Jun 7, 2011)

PA ,nurse  practioner ,or clinical nurse specialist services for assistant at surgery will be 
*AS* attached to the code for surgery.
 A few years ago it was  same as for asst Surgeon -80. but not now


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 8, 2011)

ssmith24 said:


> I am billing for a PA who is assisting with several different surgeons from different practices.  I was told I need to bill the same *charges *as the physician bills.  One of our physician's is concerned about this violating the Stark Law.  Does anyone know if this is something I need to be concerned about?



Are you speaking of reporting the exact same fee?  Carriers vary but Medicare reimburses 16% of the allowable for an assistant PA.  Reporting the exact same fee would increase your adjustments...

*20.4.3* - Assistant at Surgery Services
(Rev. 1, 10-01-03)
B3-15044

"For assistant at surgery services performed by physicians, the fee schedule amount equals *16 percent* of the amount otherwise applicable for the global surgery."

https://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf


----------

